# panasonic ptae3000-4000 comment



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

allo shacksters, i have install a panasonic ptae 3000 in a smalll cinema for older people, 130 SEATS
and we painted the wall for the screen with 2coat of silver metallic followed by 4 coat of a paint called laurentide paint cafe
mate white with titanium in it.available here in Canada, I was told by a chemist that titanium reflect 95% of the light is this true! I do not know
we did 25 feet!!!! wide yes 25 feet hard to believe but true, in a 16-9 mode i set up with the dynamic mode and the results
were spectacular with no hot spot, beautiful colors ,sharpeness etc
the lamp in that mode would probably last one year but for the result and low,pricing it gives i had to say it
I can wait to try the ptae 4000 on a sreen that size; i did in small size and it seems brighter than the ptae 3000
take care, DVI


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

25 ft., Thats like sitting at a movie theater! Sounds like it worked out better then expected, good to hear.:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Not too sure about the comments about Titanium reflecting light but I do know people who use the Matt whit paint to use as a screen, considering the distance and brightness modes you are using you may be lucky and get a year out of the bulb if used a lot and especially at those distances, the Panasonic PJ are truly excellent PJ and VFM so am glad you are getting such good use out of them :T


----------

